# Home Depot & Costco



## GnJ.in.MX

Greetings All.
Firstly, I'd just like to let you know that we made it to Lakeside (whew) safely.
Only one encounter with la policia in Tonala (no money changed hands). It's a long and funny story. So to RVGringo and all the others, thank you for all your advice.
Wow, there sure are a lot of toll booths huh?

Anyway, on to new items. Can someone please supply us with easy directions from Lakeside (we are in Riberas Del Pilar, near Chapala) to Home Depot and Costco in Guadalajara.

Thanks as always. Joining this forum is the best thing I ever did!!! :clap2:

Julie


----------



## RVGRINGO

Take the highway toward Guadalajara, exit right for "Mexico/Tonala, etc." but bear left crossing back over the highway and you will be on Lazaro Cardenas toward Guadalajara following signs for "Nogales/Vallarta. Pass the exit for Lopez Mateos (hard to see because of overpass blocking sign) and continue, staying left for a left turn on Guadalupe. Follow that through Chapalita, a circle and when you see appartments ahead in a left jog, stay right and turn right on Sanzio. You will come to Mega and Costco on the right with Plaza Galerias, Sams and Walmart on the left.
Going back, return on Sanzio to Guadalupe and turn right. Follow that to the Periferico and turn left. Take the Periferico to Lopez Mateo and exit toward Centro. Home Depot will be on your right, hard to see, just beyond Coca Cola. Turn in that side driveway or at the next right for the main driveway. Plaza Fuentes is across the street with Radio Shack, restaurants and good grocery shopping, etc.
To return to Chapala, return to the Periferico and follow signs to the airport and Chapala.


----------



## Guest

GnJ.in.MX said:


> Anyway, on to new items. Can someone please supply us with easy directions from Lakeside (we are in Riberas Del Pilar, near Chapala) to Home Depot and Costco in Guadalajara.


From riberas take the carretera toward chapala. When you get to the light in chapala turn left and keep on it. You will eventually leave chapala and start going over the mountains toward guadalajara.

You can relax for a little while until you pass the airport. At this point you will need to be a little vigilant again. You be looking for a sign that says "periferico/unesco or UVM" they should lead you to the on-ramp for which you will bear right to go on as soon as you go under the periferico overpass.

If I'm not mistaken it also the same ramp you would take to get to the hampton in and chiles on the otherside of the road except that you don't get off on the other ramp after getting on..

Once you are on the periferico you will continue to Lopez Mates. Probably another 10 - 15 minutes out once you're on the periferico.

I will be going there myself as I need to buy weather proofing for my roof. Might run into you. If not today on Saturday.


----------



## stevebrtx

RVGRINGO said:


> Take the highway toward Guadalajara, exit right for "Mexico/Tonala, etc." but bear left crossing back over the highway and you will be on Lazaro Cardenas toward Guadalajara following signs for "Nogales/Vallarta. Pass the exit for Lopez Mateos (hard to see because of overpass blocking sign) and continue, staying left for a left turn on Guadalupe. Follow that through Chapalita, a circle and when you see appartments ahead in a left jog, stay right and turn right on Sanzio. You will come to Mega and Costco on the right with Plaza Galerias, Sams and Walmart on the left.
> Going back, return on Sanzio to Guadalupe and turn right. Follow that to the Periferico and turn left. Take the Periferico to Lopez Mateo and exit toward Centro. Home Depot will be on your right, hard to see, just beyond Coca Cola. Turn in that side driveway or at the next right for the main driveway. Plaza Fuentes is across the street with Radio Shack, restaurants and good grocery shopping, etc.
> To return to Chapala, return to the Periferico and follow signs to the airport and Chapala.


Or, if you are on Guadalupe heading toward Sanzio you will cross Patria with a Burger King on the NE corner, turn left, Home Depot is a long block south on the left. Personally I prefer to take the Periferico around to Guadalupe, Cardenas and all the juking around you have to do isn't worth it.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Note that there are more than one Home Depot, Costco, Walmart, Sam's, etc. in Guadalajara and also more than one route to approach each of them.


----------



## mexliving

i prefer the home depot / costco near plaza gallerias mall.............. its easy to go on the pereferico as if going to nogales...... and then 5 minutes on the city streets to the area. at the same time you can plan on having early dinner at "la matera" argentinian restaurant .


----------

